#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Projectie Brandenburger Toren tijdens U2

## NiTRO

Ik had de vraag eigenlijk al op het forum verwacht.....maar helaas is er nog geen topic gestart en ik wil het toh eigenlijk weten.......wie heeft de projectie gedaan tijden U2 @ Brandenbuger Toren in Berlijn tijden de European Music Awards? 

Ben eigenlijk benieuwd naar de gebruikte projectors en het type media servers dat gebruikt is..... anybody got some info??

YouTube - U2 One Berlin, Brandenburg Gate 2009-11-05

----------


## NiTRO

Ik geef mijzelf bij deze maar het antwoord :

XL Video Supplies MTV Europe Music Awards | Briefingroom on LiveDesignOnline

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nit-Wit

Als je mooie projectie op een constuctie wilt zien:
YouTube - Etienne De Crecy!

Etienne de Crecy.

Ja, vorig jaar op de MTV awards hebben ze dat idee ook gebruikt voor een ander bandje...

----------


## john-xr3i

is dat niet (ongeveer) dezelfde box als deze?

YouTube - [Live] The Killers - Human

john

----------


## DMiXed

> Als je mooie projectie op een constuctie wilt zien:
> YouTube - Etienne De Crecy!
> 
> Etienne de Crecy.
> 
> *Ja, vorig jaar op de MTV awards hebben ze dat idee ook gebruikt voor een ander bandje...*







> *is dat niet (ongeveer) dezelfde box als deze?*
> 
> YouTube - [Live] The Killers - Human
> 
> john



kan geen toeval meer zijn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

